# Design it Yourself



## Jeff Gorman (10 Oct 2011)

As an experiment I've put five pdf files of old material from pervious magazine articles. see the lower part of the Projects page at http://tinyurl.com/3xd2oct.

Although the pdfs take a little while to download, I hope that some folk might find them interesting.

Jeff
http://www.amgron.clara.net


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (11 Oct 2011)

You should post your link here: free-down-loadable-woodworking-books-t52971.html


----------

